# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Kính thiên văn 8" có điều khiển

## anhcos

Giới thiệu với ae diễn đàn chiếc kính thiên văn đã làm, một sản phẩm có sự giúp sức của con CNC diy đầu tiên.
Phần gương chính của kính được mài bằng máy tự chế, đường kính gương 8"~200, tiêu cự 1000 f/5.

Phần điện sử dụng mạch PicGoto++, do một nhóm thiên văn nghiệp dư Tây ban nha làm. Mạch này điều khiển 2 động cơ quay theo 2 phương, 1 động cơ bước chỉnh lấy nét và 1 cái khác cho việc chọn các bộ lọc khi chụp ảnh


*Mô hình thiết kế phần cơ khí:*
 

*Hộp xích kinh và bánh vít - trục vít:*
  

*Gắn bánh vít trục vít lên trục RA:*
  
*
Chân đế sơ bộ, chưa có hộp giảm tốc cho trục Dec:*
  

*Giá đỡ ống kính:*
  

*Chân đế gần như hoàn thành:*
  

*Gắn lên tripod*
  

*Chạy thử không tải*



*Chạy thử trục RA (xích kinh):*



*Chạy thử trục Dec (xích vĩ):*



*Phần mềm điều khiển trung gian:*
Cái này tựa như cái BOB của CNC, làm trung gian giữa phần mạch điều khiển và các phần mềm giả lập bầu trời. Từ các pm giả lập này (rất thông dụng), có thể điều khiển kính quay đến bất kỳ nơi nào cần ngắm.

Kính có hệ tọa độ gồm độ phương và độ cao, tọa độ này tính bằng độ phút giây. Có đầy đủ phần kết nối với mạch điện và PC.
Thay đổi được tỉ số truyền, số vi bước, rồi khử độ rơ...

*Vậy theo mấy bác, kính này có thể coi là một máy CNC được hay không?*

----------

ABCNC, anhxco, biết tuốt, buithonamk42, CBNN, CKD, cokhihongha, conga, cuong, diy1102, giaiphapcnc, haianhelectric, huanpt, iamnot.romeo, imechavn, im_atntc, kekea, Khoa C3, kimtan, mig21, MINHAT, taih2, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, tieulanong, TLP, Tuấn, writewin, zentic

----------


## Khoa C3

Ui đúng cái em đang mơ, ẻm đang định làm 1 cái to to tý nhìn cho sướng, đồng bộ với tốc độ  quay trái đấy có dễ không bác.

----------

TLP

----------


## writewin

làm thêm cái đầu nhọn nhọn với sơn đỏ đỏ cho gian hồ hàng xóm nhìn vào tưởng đang chế tên lửa, bùn bùn cứ ngắm và nhà ng ta , còn ngắm vào nhà ngắm phòng nào thì em ko biết ^^

----------

im_atntc

----------


## anhcos

> Ui đúng cái em đang mơ, ẻm đang định làm 1 cái to to tý nhìn cho sướng, đồng bộ với tốc độ  quay trái đấy có dễ không bác.


To cỡ này còn làm được, chứ to hơn thì phải mua gương, khá mắc cỡ vài trăm $ trở lên. 
Quay đồng bộ không khó, nhưng vì tốc độ thấp nên tỉ số truyền phải lớn, cái ở trên tỉ số truyền khoảng 600 lần. Với lại trục quay phải cùng hướng với trục Trái đất.

----------


## huanpt

Mấy cái thị kính và tiêu điểm cũng DIY luôn hả cụ Anhcos?

----------


## Khoa C3

Theo các cụ có king nghiệm thì chụp ảnh tinh vân đường kính bao nhiêu là được ợ.

----------


## thuhanoi

Đụng cái limitsw của bác anhcos rồi nên tuôn ra một mớ thấy ghiền quá nhưng dạo này đang bận với cnc nên chưa sờ tới được. Hi,Bác đưa mấy bộ xoay lên là nghĩ ngay đến bộ mài dao lien  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

> Mấy cái thị kính và tiêu điểm cũng DIY luôn hả cụ Anhcos?


Thị kính mua cũng có chế cũng có, còn ghép thấu kính để thành thị kính thì khá phức tạp, chủ yếu dùng loại thấu kính đơn và thấu kính tiêu sắc tháo ra từ các thiết bị quang.




> Theo các cụ có king nghiệm thì chụp ảnh tinh vân đường kính bao nhiêu là được ợ.


Chụp tinh vân rất phức tạp, tổng thời gian phơi sáng cũng phải 30p trở lên. Rồi kính có chuẩn trục so với Trái đất cỡ nào cũng sẽ quay lệch dần khi phơi sáng lâu. Lúc đó phải dùng webcam điều khiển kính thì mới chính xác được. Máy dùng chụp phải là webcam or DSLR, 2 cái này phải tháo len ra và gắn vào kính.

Đường kính không quan trọng bằng khẩu, khẩu lớn thì sẽ phơi sáng ngắn hơn khẩu nhỏ. 
Thị trường của kính trên chỉ có 1 độ, trong khi tinh vân lớn thường có kích thước mấy độ, nên dùng kính khúc xạ chụp dễ hơn.

----------


## anhcos

1 kính dùng dùng step, chân đế hơi yếu nên rung:



Kính này sử dụng servo, đồ xin nên rất êm: (Sao Thổ, phóng đại khoảng 500 lần)



Còn đây là kính không có điều khiển, ảnh sẽ trôi từ từ:



Đồ tác nghợp:

Con Webcam bên trái đã mod lại để phơi sáng lâu hơn, bác nào thích vụ thì xem thêm ở đây.

----------

anhxco, nhatson, thuhanoi, TLP

----------


## Khoa C3

Sao kính khúc xạ chụp dễ hơn phản xạ vậy bác.

----------


## anhcos

Khi trường nhìn lớn (vài độ là quá lớn rồi, k thể so với máy ảnh d) vật kính khúc xạ dễ làm hơn là gương, để có trường rộng thì khẩu phải lớn, khi khẩu < 8 thì gương cầu sẽ bị cầu sai cho nên phải sử dụng gương parabol, việc chế tạo lại khó hơn.

----------

Khoa C3, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhưng mờ thấu kính cũng bị cầu sai như gương chứ bác, lại còn sắc sai nữa.

----------


## anhcos

Thấu kính chỉ bị sắc sai thôi, còn hệ tiêu sắc thì khá đắt.
Với lại kính khúc xạ gọn nhẹ hơn nhiều, việc thao tác cũng dễ.

VD như hình sau:



Con này gương 16", tiêu cự 1.8m, phay toàn bằng nhôm 6, khá cồng kềnh:

----------


## CKD

Em nghĩ mấy cái chi tiết thuộc body thì phải sơn đen mờ để nó không phản xạ ánh sáng chứ bác  :Confused:

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Đồ chưa hoàn thiện mà, còn sơn nhám đen phía trong với mấy cây inox nữa. Nếu xài ở thành phố thì con may áo cho em nó nữa.

----------


## anhcos

Sau một thời gian, mặt gương đã bị oxy hóa nhiều nên phải tráng lại. Sắp tới sẽ gởi ra HN để tráng.



Vì HCM họ không chịu làm đơn lẻ, với lại do cần tráng nhôm mỏng và sử dụng mặt trước, rồi có thêm lớp SiO bảo vệ nên không phải chỗ nào cũng làm được. Gương có đường kính 200mm nên nhiều buồng chân không không đủ to để đưa vào.

Có bác nào biết chỗ tráng nhôm ở HCM hay Đồng nai không, chỉ chỗ giúp cho mình với.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Sau một thời gian, mặt gương đã bị oxy hóa nhiều nên phải tráng lại. Sắp tới sẽ gởi ra HN để tráng.
> 
> 
> 
> Vì HCM họ không chịu làm đơn lẻ, với lại do cần tráng nhôm mỏng và sử dụng mặt trước, rồi có thêm lớp SiO bảo vệ nên không phải chỗ nào cũng làm được. Gương có đường kính 200mm nên nhiều buồng chân không không đủ to để đưa vào.
> 
> Có bác nào biết chỗ tráng nhôm ở HCM hay Đồng nai không, chỉ chỗ giúp cho mình với.


ko bik bác phủ nhôm ở đâu nhỉ, ngoài bắc mình bik 2 đội có làm 1 là nhà máy quang điện X23 ở Vĩnh Phúc, chuyên sx thiết bị quan học cho quân đội, họ cũng mài dc kính
2 là trung tâm ứng dụng công nghệ cao gì đó ở láng hòa lạc thì phải

bên X23 thì dùng bốc bay
còn bên láng hòa lạc thì dùng phún xạ

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng nhờ qua trung gian thôi, xong thì đến đội nào đó của quốc phòng thì phải. Phương pháp thì bốc bay trong không mới đạt được độ đồng đều.

----------


## ngocbh2001

có loại nhôm đã tráng gương sãn,dùng để làm chóa đèn âm trần có dùng được không bác

----------


## anhcos

> có loại nhôm đã tráng gương sãn,dùng để làm chóa đèn âm trần có dùng được không bác


Độ chính xác không đủ để dùng được bác, nhấp nhô bề mặt phải bằng cỡ 1/2 bước sóng or nhỏ hơn.
Với ánh sáng nhìn thấy được bước sóng rất bé (cỡ 500nm) không như cái chảo thu vệ tinh bước sóng tính bằng vài mm nên chảo có rỗ tí cũng k sao.

----------


## tieulanong

nhìn thích quá

----------


## huuminhsh

> 1 kính dùng dùng step, chân đế hơi yếu nên rung:
> Đồ tác nghợp:
> 
> Con Webcam bên trái đã mod lại để phơi sáng lâu hơn, bác nào thích vụ thì xem thêm ở đây.


cho em hỏi ngu cái sao bác ko dùng máy nikon vì body có chống rung chứ máy canon toàn chống rung trên lens ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Canon dùng điều khiển qua PC rất mạnh, rất dễ lập trình điều khiển theo yêu cầu.
Phần mềm dùng vừa điều khiển kính vừa điều khiển cả dlsr và webcam cùng lúc 3 thứ.

Rung ít không ảnh hưởng nhiều vì phần mềm xử lý ảnh sẽ làm đoạn đó.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mình cũng đang quang tâm cái vụ này.



Vừa ngắm vừa xoay cái ghế thấy mệt thiệt

----------


## anhcos

Của nó như vầy né bác ơi, dang chờ có đại gia nào đặt thì làm


Hôm t6 mới ghé qua bảo tàng Yersin, có thấy kính thiên văn của ổng, vào cuối thế kỷ 19 mà cơ cấu truyền động khá là tinh xảo.


Còn đây là kính 0.5m vừa mới khai trương ở Nha trang:

----------


## tieulanong

> Của nó như vầy né bác ơi, dang chờ có đại gia nào đặt thì làm
> 
> 
> Hôm t6 mới ghé qua bảo tàng Yersin, có thấy kính thiên văn của ổng, vào cuối thế kỷ 19 mà cơ cấu truyền động khá là tinh xảo.
> 
> 
> Còn đây là kính 0.5m vừa mới khai trương ở Nha trang:


Kính ở Nha Trang có cho khách vào quan sát ban đêm ko anh

----------


## vopminh

> Của nó như vầy né bác ơi, dang chờ có đại gia nào đặt thì làm
> 
> 
> Hôm t6 mới ghé qua bảo tàng Yersin, có thấy kính thiên văn của ổng, vào cuối thế kỷ 19 mà cơ cấu truyền động khá là tinh xảo.
> 
> 
> Còn đây là kính 0.5m vừa mới khai trương ở Nha trang:


Bác chơi cái ghế xe hơi có chỉnh điện đó dễ chế hơn bác ạ, bác ghé mấy tiệm đồ xe cũ bên Trần bình trọng q5 mua ghế xe hơi Campuchia về giá khoảng 2-4tr/cặp.

----------


## anhcos

Ghế chế bằng ghế cũ cho rẻ, vì nó còn ngửa 90 lên trên nữa.  Phần chỉnh di chuyển bằng động cơ thì không khó lắm.

Đài quan sát ở Nha trang không mở cửa cho công chúng xem đâu. Bên cạnh đó có nhà chiếu hình vũ trụ sẽ mở cửa cho tất cả mọi người.

Cỡ năm nữa mình cũng có 1 đài quan sát to như vầy, thật là háo hức quá đi mất.

----------


## anhcos

Nhờ các bác  tư vấn giúp mình vụ này với.



Số là có cái kính vô tuyến như hình cần chuyển về VN, đường kính chảo là 6mm, chảo bằng thép và có giá đỡ chống biến dạng.
Nhưng cái chảo quá to để nhét vào container nên giờ phải cắt đôi mới nhét vào được. 
Nếu để nguyên thì phải thuê nguyên cái tàu thủy rất mắc.

Các thành phần khác sẽ được rã nhỏ ra không khó, nhưng chỉ lo cái chảo vì độ chính xác bề mặt của chảo khoảng < 0.5 mm, nên để sau khi lắp ghép lại đạt độ chính xác như cũ thì hơi chua.
Mình tính hàn các bản mã và chốt định vị nằm 2 bên dọc theo mép cắt để sau này lắp lại sẽ chuẩn hơn, nhưng không chắc có được k?

Có giải pháp nào thuận lợi hơn không, nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp với.

----------


## CKD

Cái này.. theo em thì khi lắp ráp nó cũng chỉ lắp theo cụm thôi.
Nếu nó đã là của mình và cần chuyển về. Thì lấy info gốc của nó, trong đó chắc sẽ có quy trình lắp & vận chuyển.

Các thao tác cắt & lắp. Dù trước khi cắt có làm đính vào các mã định vị thì với dung sai <0.5mm mà không có quy trình cụ thể, rỏ ràng thì e là nghiệp dư sẽ không đảm bảo được dung sai đó. Ma nếu thực hiện thì các mã cũng phải gia công với dung sai cực bé.

Ngay cả việc hàn mã vào cũng có thể gây biến dạng kết cấu rồi. 0.5mm trên 6m là con số lớn đó ạ.

----------


## duonghoang

--- Đường kính chảo là 6m chứ hả anh? 0.5/6000 ~0.008% dung sai cỡ này em nghĩ chỉ có máy lắp thôi chứ. Chắc thuê tàu chở về cho chắc đi anh, đưa về xài ko được lại mất công @@

----------


## anhcos

Các thứ khác rã đuợc hết, chỉ có gương là khó.
Nếu để nguyên 6m thì giá thuê tàu là 0.4M$ quá đắt nên không có xin đủ tiền đuợc, mặc dù cái kính đã đuợc cho không, trong lượng tổng là 36 tấn.
Đành phải chia đôi cái chảo, sau này chỉ ghép lại, còn hàn nối bề mặt thì có thể không cần cũng đuợc.
Cái chảo nặng 5 tấn, chưa có bản vẽ chi tiết nên không biết chảo dày bao nhiêu mm.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Các thứ khác rã đuợc hết, chỉ có gương là khó.
> Nếu để nguyên 6m thì giá thuê tàu là 0.4M$ quá đắt nên không có xin đủ tiền đuợc, mặc dù cái kính đã đuợc cho không, trong lượng tổng là 36 tấn.
> Đành phải chia đôi cái chảo, sau này chỉ ghép lại, còn hàn nối bề mặt thì có thể không cần cũng đuợc.
> Cái chảo nặng 5 tấn, chưa có bản vẽ chi tiết nên không biết chảo dày bao nhiêu mm.


400,000 trung tệ cơ àh, căng nhỉ. cho kích thước chuẩn 1 tý, phần chảo là fi 6m cao bao nhiu. 

có thể đi công rời chuyên cho đám hàng quá khổi, 6m của bác chưa là cái gì cả. 

thằng nào tư vấn cỡ thuê tàu riêng thì khủng lắm rùi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## terminaterx300

vd hình minh họa thế này

----------


## anhcos

Bản vẽ layout của nó nha bác Nam, các phần có mũi tên + chỉ dẫn thì có thể tách rời được:

----------


## vopminh

Có xin đc giấy phép chưa bác? Mang về nó lại tưởng làm do thám thì mất công.

----------


## anhcos

> Có xin đc giấy phép chưa bác? Mang về nó lại tưởng làm do thám thì mất công.


Đây là một dự án nên đầu cuối phải có người lo thủ tục xong xuôi chứ bác. Hên thì mình tham gia cái vụ ráp lại thôi.
Họ đang thử loại công có đế và 4 cọc như bác Nam nói kèm theo đồ gá liệu có chở d nguyên cái chảo hay không. Vi xẻ ra rồi mà gắn lại thì chả được như cũ nữa.

----------


## vopminh

Đám logistic dầu khí cũng hay chơi quá khổ siêu trường siêu trọng đó bác, bác liên hệ xem mấy ổng có kinh nghiệm đó.

----------

anhcos

----------


## fredtran

Mình cũng đang muốn nghiên cứu làm một bộ GEM gá kính chịu tải khoảng trên 5kg và dùng harmonic drive ghép trực tiếp, hiện đã tìm được drive kèm vexta 5 phase size 60. Phương án là dùng driver microstep và làm mạch MCU điều khiển bám nhật động + chế độ jog tay là đủ, có vấn đề cần hỏi bạn anhcos là nếu làm dạng bánh worm thì có thể làm trục RA có lỗ thì nhét kính ngắm hướng chính Bắc được, còn harmonic drive thì không, vậy có cách nào khác ngắm hướng Bắc không, bên Hàn hình như có hãng làm cái GEM harmonic hiệu Crux gì đó cũng harmonic drive và không có kính ngắm.

----------


## anhcos

Mạch bám nhật động bác dùng PicGoto, nó có nhiều biến thể dùng PC qua cáp hay Đt qua bluetooth. Nó dùng chuẩn giao tiếp ASCOM nên dùng các phần mềm mô phỏng bầu trời có sẵn điều khiển luôn.

Ngắm hướng Bắc bằng mắt hay Polar finder thì kết quả cũng tương đối thôi. Muốn chính xác hơn thì phải chuẩn trục cực bằng ảnh hoặc bằng cách nhìn qua thị kính.
Nhưng cho dù có chính xác cỡ nào thì khi chụp ảnh phơi sán dài cũng bị chạy, lúc đó phải dùng thêm webcam dẫn hướng thì luôn chính xác.

Cho nên cái lỗ trục cực thật ra không cần lắm, với lại con vexta kia quá to, mình thấy 42 là ok rồi, nếu muốn bạn cứ dùng 57. Tỉ số truyền ít nhất cũng phải 300 nên motor không cần to lắm.

----------


## fredtran

Tỉ số giảm tốc 1:100 cho trục RA và 1:50 cho trục D, size 60 tương đương harmonic drvie CSF14, hãng Hobym Korea làm CSF17 cho RA và CSF14 cho D.

----------


## anhcos

Mạch bác làm cũng được, nhưng chỉ jog bằng tay chứ k goto được. 
VD bác đang xem A muốn xem B thì dùng phần mềm chọn B thì nó sẽ di chuyển (goto) đến B tự động. Và mạch bác làm nếu theo chuẩn ASCOM thì phần mềm mới thực hiện được goto.
Mình tháo ra chắc cũng hơn chục loại chân EQ nên thấy tỉ số truyền từ đều cỡ 300 trở lên và tỉ số đó phải dùng bánh vít trục vít + 1 bộ bánh thứ cấp.

----------


## fredtran

Để mình tìm hiểu thêm chuẩn ASCOM, còn chuyện hộp giảm tốc thì có thể phải chuyển sang 2 tầng.

----------


## cokhihongha

bác có bán cái giá đỡ kính đấy không?

----------

